# Super Mario Bros. Is Shit



## Rydian (Mar 20, 2013)

It is, it's complete shit.

Mario's jumping is amazing, I'll give it that, but other than that, the game is a colossal fucking mess.

I guess the main thing is the actual gameplay. It's horrendous. The jumping feels like it was tacked on at the last second with it being horrible to change trajectory in midair.

Right now I'm stuck in World 5, all because of how bad it is. Getting through a castle is terrible, it takes WAAAAY too long and then it takes like 5 tries to kill the boss tutles, while they only take two hits to kill you. Using the fire flower is terrible as well because the way the game handles it, instead of run/shoot, it's one button. Which means you have infinite ammo, but you can't shoot without breaking a run, and the accuracy is bad since they bounce, and when you become small Mario, you can't shoot anymore until you collect TWO more powerups.

Now Super Mario Bros. 2 and 3 did it right and are actually fun, but my god, to people who are going to play the first Super Mario Bros., expect to die a lot or not have fun. Just play for the story, and never look back, it's that bad.

[/inb4coolblogbro]


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah, well, you're shit.


----------



## Forstride (Mar 20, 2013)

Stop sucking.


----------



## raulpica (Mar 20, 2013)

You're just mad that you're not good enough at Mass Effect Super Mario Bros.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 20, 2013)

When your two main offensive weapons in a game are your ass and a fucking flower you know the game is gay.


----------



## ouch123 (Mar 20, 2013)

Spoiler



Being told the princess was in another castle was probably one of the most shocking and emotional moments in gaming. Not only that, but it happened _7 times_. Pure. Genius.


----------



## NightsOwl (Mar 20, 2013)

ouch123 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Being told the princess was in another castle was probably one of the most shocking and emotional moments in gaming. Not only that, but it happened _7 times_. Pure. Genius.


The fact he flips you off is just adding insult to injury.

It's actually his thumbs, but we wont talk about that.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 20, 2013)

ouch123 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Being told the princess was in another castle was probably one of the most shocking and emotional moments in gaming. Not only that, but it happened _7 times_. Pure. Genius.


I would like to respectfully call you stupid because I disagree.  Falling for it once or twice is believable, but according to spoilers I read, it happens SEVEN times.  Suspension of disbelief only goes so far, and I hate stupid main characters that fall for the same ploys over and over (which is what Super Mario Bros. is, stupid).


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 20, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> When your two main offensive weapons in a game are your ass and a fucking flower you know the game is gay.


Ha shows what you know p1ngDONG! You never use your ass in this game! Pft sick of noobs shitting on games they've never played. Go back to Alex Kidd you fucking noob.


----------



## NightsOwl (Mar 20, 2013)

Rydian said:


> I would like to respectfully call you stupid because I disagree. Falling for it once or twice is believable, but according to spoilers I read, it happens SEVEN times. Suspension of disbelief only goes so far, and I hate stupid main characters that fall for the same ploys over and over (which is what Super Mario Bros. is, stupid).


Whatever you do. Don't play the japanese 2. I hear they tell you she's in a different castle 7 more times, and 3 more if you do some weird shit and go to world A through C. Those aren't even numbers. They can't even be consistent.


----------



## Veho (Mar 20, 2013)

Well there's your problem. You've been playing the version without the premium DLC.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Mar 20, 2013)

I have never finished this game... It certainly didn't age very well, I agree.

I think it was well designed and kind of popularized side-scrolling platformers. But it's a pretty frustatig game, one wrong jump and you die. It's amazing how easy it is to die at this game, it's also one of those games that forces you to memorize every level. I memorized where many of the level-up are hidden and some secret passages I still didn't fucking finish this game. (don't like to warp levels though, it feels like cheating, using save-state is no option for me too)

EDIT: To be fair, this game was fun enough to keep me trying to finish it for a long time. Now, about Super Mario Bros. Lost Levels... It's fucking impossible!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 20, 2013)

I really am curious. Do you people wait for me to be drunk to post this stuff? Because I never see this fucking ORGASM CAUSING THREADS! when I'm sober.

Also, Super Mario Bros. is shit. Grow a pair of fox balls, man the fuck up and play some Super Mario World, fgt.



RodrigoDavy said:


> It certainly didn't age very well, I agree.


 

GTFO. Now.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Mar 20, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I really am curious. Do you people wait for me to be drunk to post this stuff? Because I never see this fucking ORGASM CAUSING THREADS! when I'm sober.
> 
> Also, Super Mario Bros. is shit. Grow a pair of fox balls, man the fuck up and play some Super Mario World, fgt.


Gotta love Super Mario World! This game and Super Mario Land 2 are my two personal favourites. Never finished Super Mario Bros. 3 though...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 20, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> Never finished Super Mario Bros. 3 though...


 
My response:



ShadowSoldier said:


> GTFO. Now.


----------



## Snailface (Mar 20, 2013)

I remember when this game came out. It was like the opening chords to "Smells Like Teen Spirit" -- except for the video game world.
I thought at the time, "Its just like the arcade, this is not possible!".

Bad controls or not, its what every kid would be playing for months. I wasn't good enough to beat it, but I kept replaying the first four levels over and over just because it was_ that cool._

Oh well, Grandpa Snail signing off for the night.
PS--  you young whippersnappers have no respect!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 20, 2013)

This just in: Rydian sucks at a game I can beat within 10 minutes.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Mar 20, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> GTFO. Now.


Hey! I didn't have an NES or the Super Mario All Stars collection.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 20, 2013)

Tru.Fucking.Fax

IT'S THE MOST LINEAR GAME EVER.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 20, 2013)

"Super Mario Bros. before Hos, man."

You just, like, violated the golden rule of gaming.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 20, 2013)

Gahars said:


> "Super Mario Bros. before Hos, man."
> 
> You just, like, violated the golden rule of gaming.


...even if?


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 20, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Tru.Fucking.Fax





Tom Bombadildo said:


> IT'S THE MOST LINEAR GAME EVER.



Erm R-Type?


----------



## Gahars (Mar 20, 2013)

"Don't talk about the movie!" is, like, the second rule.

Seriously, what the hell? Are you guys a bunch of anarchists or something?


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 20, 2013)

The movie is very entertaining to watch.


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Mar 20, 2013)

I really can't tell if this is a joke thread or not.


----------



## NightsOwl (Mar 20, 2013)

mariofanatic64 said:


> I really can't tell if this is a joke thread or not.


This post made looking at this thread again... completely worth it.


----------



## emigre (Mar 20, 2013)

EDIT: IN B4 this thread gets EoF'd.


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 20, 2013)

no one said anything about the cartoon? well anyway back to the game it's take to get use to it i beat it on the snes with the saves so i  maned up and beat with no saves no nes hardest thing ever but still it was worth it. still it's got cheap ass things (i did not like castle 7's maze) so yeah game is a classic. i don't boycott classics i boycott new stuff btw (anything WiiU and above) N3DS does not count btw just saying not trolling or anything like that.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 20, 2013)

DJPlace said:


> no one said anything about the cartoon? well anyway back to the game it's take to get use to it i beat it on the snes with the saves so i maned up and beat with no saves no nes hardest thing ever but still it was worth it. still it's got cheap ass things (i did not like castle 7's maze) so yeah game is a classic. i don't boycott classics i boycott new stuff btw (*anything WiiU and above)* N3DS does not count btw just saying not trolling or anything like that.


 
You're retarded for two reasons:

That bolded part,
and for taking this thread seriously -__-


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 20, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Just play for the story, and never look back,...


ROFL! 


On a more serious note: I actually agree on the gameplay part. I guess it stands out against other platformers of that era, but I think the main reason it grew out to be a classic on the NES was that it came with every console (and had more potential for growth than Duck hunt).


EDIT: music was very good, though. And I guess the theme as well.


----------



## weavile001 (Mar 20, 2013)

its not impossible,just fucking hard.
the easiest way is to do the infinite 1-up glitch.
otherwise,ask chuck norris for help.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 20, 2013)

soo its easy
TRY BEATING THE HOLE GAME IN UNDER 10 MINUETS


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 20, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> soo its easy
> TRY BEATING THE HOLE GAME IN UNDER 10 MINUETS


"The Hole Game"?
Is that what the kids are calling it these days?


----------



## Snailface (Mar 20, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> soo its easy
> TRY BEATING THE HOLE GAME IN UNDER 10 MINUETS


Evidently a minuet is 100 seconds.


Wouldn't it just be easier to use minutes as a time unit?
Kids these days are unessesarily  complex I tell you! 


Tom Bombadildo said:


> Tru.Fucking.Fax
> 
> IT'S THE MOST LINEAR GAME EVER.


Games back then were infinte loops: die, retstart - die, retstart - die, retstart - die, retstart - die, retstart -
Its modern "Press A to win" games that are linear!  Hrrumph!


----------



## mightymuffy (Mar 20, 2013)

Ohhh, funniest thing I've read in ages! 
Incidentally I'm also playing it, on world 4 level 1
....and I just died again for the dumbest reason. It was a Lakitu, came flying towards me, proper bummed me, I'm like dying, so I run away to try and get some maggy mushroom, but the thing follows me and is literally right on my back and instant kill. That shit is dumb, it makes for a bad game.


----------



## DaggerV (Mar 20, 2013)

GG


----------



## RPG_Lover (Mar 20, 2013)

The phrase "Nintendo hard" wasn't coined for nothing.. Besides, we're talking about one of the games (and consoles) that helped save the industry as a whole. The late SMB levels were a bit more difficult, but not impossible. The cartoons were fun to me, the movie should be forced viewing to see how NOT to make a film based on a license. The Street Fighter film was better than the SMB film.

Besides, to anyone griping about game stories - try to play games from an era when story was limited to the instruction booklet and you played only for high scores..


----------



## Veho (Mar 20, 2013)

RPG_Lover said:


> The Street Fighter film was better than the SMB film.


That's because the Street Fighter film was one of the best movies of all time


----------



## Rydian (Mar 20, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> On a more serious note: I actually agree on the gameplay part. I guess it stands out against other platformers of that era, but I think the main reason it grew out to be a classic on the NES was that it came with every console (and had more potential for growth than Duck hunt).


Yeah, I chose Super Mario Bros. for this mockery thread to point out that a game doesn't have to be considered good nowadays for it to have an impact on gaming and have been considered great for it's time.

Though less people realized it was a joke than intended... I didn't want to deviate too far from ShadowSoldier's wording anywhere or it might lose the fun.  I was tempted to make more mentions of what might be considered flaws as far as we crit modern games but then it might have turned into a more serious discussion thread instead of just pointing out that different times had different criteria for what made a good game.



Taleweaver said:


> EDIT: music was very good, though. And I guess the theme as well.


I had "play it for the music" in my first draft since the first level theme is _iconic_, but then figured that "story" would just be funnier and also point out how one of the most influential games of all time had like, three lines of text in the whole game... but is still the same basis many Mario games go to.


----------



## tbgtbg (Mar 20, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Right now I'm stuck in World 5,



Look at this n00b, doesn't even know how to warp zone properly. You never have to even visit world 5, n00b.


ps- ur a n00b


----------



## Zetta_x (Mar 20, 2013)

Rydian, pull out your favorite memory editor. That game is amazing fun to mess with. The type of level is stored into an address. You can literally do level 1 with a castle theme. I was able to manipulate so much with that game, I think I got infinite jumps. If you change the level mid-way, it gets pretty interesting!

Try it out


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 20, 2013)

Veho said:


> That's because the Street Fighter film was one of the best movies of all time


I think this is going a little too far...



Rydian said:


> Yeah, I chose Super Mario Bros. for this mockery thread to point out that a game doesn't have to be considered good nowadays for it to have an impact on gaming and have been considered great for it's time.
> 
> Though less people realized it was a joke than intended... I didn't want to deviate too far from ShadowSoldier's wording anywhere or it might lose the fun. I was tempted to make more mentions of what might be considered flaws as far as we crit modern games but then it might have turned into a more serious discussion thread instead of just pointing out that different times had different criteria for what made a good game.
> 
> I had "play it for the music" in my first draft since the first level theme is _iconic_, but then figured that "story" would just be funnier and also point out how one of the most influential games of all time had like, three lines of text in the whole game... but is still the same basis many Mario games go to.


 
Pfft...
It was funnier the first time...
http://gbatemp.net/threads/mass-effect-1-is-shit.344504/page-2#post-4583373


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 20, 2013)

I think it's very evident that Rydian needs to change his avatar to one featuring a pussy.


----------



## wolfmanz51 (Mar 20, 2013)

Actually the game is pure genius for its time the mechanics are a little dated but this was the first game of its kind mind you, and many stil have very fond memories of it today. Its gameplay is timing based you have to time the jumps going up and down to hit enemies below you, and blocks above, while avoid the pits, causing a constant action from the player they are always engaged running and jumping. There where loads of Secrets in the forms of hidden blocks and warp pipes.

Of coures the storys is BS many video game storys are really bad so why bore the player with boring stuff, my ex thought that all story parts in games where unnecessary, while i dont necessarily agree, it comes from a desire to be in control and "playing" the game.

Its a constantly challenging game with increasingly difficult levels. The difficulty was appropriate for its time as it was an arcade game first, one that keept players wanting more and more coming back again and again dying over and over. I beat it when I was 3 years old seriously its the first game I ever played, so I know its hard but not that hard,
"gamers now days are shit" go play Super Castlevania 4 and wet yourself. or just play Super Mario World as others have said its a much better version of this formula with far better mechanics.

Now if you wanted to say the original Sonic the hedgehog was shit we would totally have something to talk about cause being so fast you constantly run into enemies you cant see was a really bad idea for a game, they could have at least game him a punch button so he could punch things out of the way as he ran. Granted again the mechanics improved as time went on. The original was bright colorful had ok music but the gameplay was flawed in that sense I suppose it would have worked in super widescreen.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 20, 2013)

Zetta_x said:


> Rydian, pull out your favorite memory editor. That game is amazing fun to mess with. The type of level is stored into an address. You can literally do level 1 with a castle theme. I was able to manipulate so much with that game, I think I got infinite jumps. If you change the level mid-way, it gets pretty interesting!
> 
> Try it out


Hm, I have been looking for emulators with the kind of debugging functions I'm used to, for making custom AR/GG codes that aren't just memory address modifications...

*makes a thread*


----------



## Rydian (Mar 20, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> I think it's very evident that Rydian needs to change his avatar to one featuring a pussy.


YOU GET THIS INSTEAD AS A DEFENSE MECHANISM


----------



## bowser (Mar 20, 2013)

I opened this thread expecting to see that it was started by some noob trying to be all bad-ass.

Games didn't used to hold your hand back then. They used to hand you your ass.


----------



## Chary (Mar 20, 2013)

*Whistles* 

You might have just started a war. What were you thinking when you made this thread?


----------



## DaggerV (Mar 20, 2013)

Zetta_x said:


> Rydian, pull out your favorite memory editor. That game is amazing fun to mess with. The type of level is stored into an address. You can literally do level 1 with a castle theme. I was able to manipulate so much with that game, I think I got infinite jumps. If you change the level mid-way, it gets pretty interesting!
> 
> Try it out


 

:o 



I forced this out of mind first time I read this, cause I'd loose my week to doing this, not I read it again to remember this is actually a boss of an idea. An old game like that would be all sorts of easy and fun to modify on the fly.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 20, 2013)

The fact that you can only move the screen right is very limiting - I like to explore levels and in Super Mario Bros. I can't even backtrack! Shit programming is shit, plain and simple. Invisible walls that follow your every single step are a tell-tale sign of a shit game.


----------



## Chary (Mar 20, 2013)

/classic Sonic the Hedgehog master race.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 20, 2013)

Chary said:


> /classic Sonic the Hedgehog master race.


Tru Dat.

#BlueBlur


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 20, 2013)

This topic is so funny.


----------



## Game2590 (Mar 20, 2013)

Just get in from work, see this thread, MFW 

I have to say the only ones i never really liked were international 2 and Mario 64 DS, i2 was a reskin of another game they gave us because they thought we were too noob to take the actual 2 and Mario 64 DS was horrible to control, that game needed an actual analogue stick and using the touch screen was far too inaccurate and fiddly for that game, really should have saved that re-release for the 3DS.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 20, 2013)

lol @ people sharing actual, legitimate opinions in this thread...


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 20, 2013)

Super Mario Bros 2 was shit, so your argument is invalid.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 20, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Super Mario Bros 2 was shit, so your argument is invalid.


Tosser.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 20, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> Tosser.


Oh yeah, forgot to add a  at the end of that.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 20, 2013)

Chary said:


> *Whistles*
> 
> You might have just started a war. What were you thinking when you made this thread?









My first-post is even a copy-paste of his, with some words changed around to reference a different game.


----------



## Issac (Mar 21, 2013)

This thread is so full of win, that it's not even a thread any longer. It's a fucking ball of yarn!


----------



## ouch123 (Mar 21, 2013)

Rydian said:


> YOU GET THIS INSTEAD AS A DEFENSE MECHANISM


Protecting yourself from your hands? Is that it?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 21, 2013)

ouch123 said:


> Protecting yourself from your hands? Is that it?


#ElementalPlaneOfTeeth


----------



## Scott-105 (Mar 21, 2013)

You must be pretty bad at it then. That's one of my favorite games of all time.


----------



## ouch123 (Mar 21, 2013)

Rydian said:


> #ElementalPlaneOfTeeth


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 21, 2013)

The original SMB will be remembered long after Mass Effect has been forgotten.... That and Nintendo will probably release it on 20 more platforms and 30 new versions... LOL


----------



## DS1 (Mar 21, 2013)

Item management in the third one was too complicated, they should have kept it streamlined like in the first one. Rumor has it the second one isn't in canon, but whatever


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 21, 2013)

In all seriousness though, Super Mario Bros. is pretty shit. It's just a nostalgia factor that keeps it good.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 21, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> The fact that you can only move the screen right is very limiting - I like to explore levels and in Super Mario Bros. I can't even backtrack! Shit programming is shit, plain and simple. Invisible walls that follow your every single step are a tell-tale sign of a shit game.


Every single game has some form of invisible walls, think about it.

Are you going to quit videogames now with the sudden realization that all games are shit?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 21, 2013)

More like Super Mario Blows, amiright?

Super Mario Bros. is simple but that's where there's a bunch of other 2D Mario platformers that take the basic formula and improve on it. More so if you look at SMB3 or SMW.

Considering the game is like, what, over 25 years old, its aged pretty well. There's also a few remakes out there (I think there's a GBC and a GBA one).


----------



## Rydian (Mar 21, 2013)

ouch123 said:


>


More like...





S'a reference to this.  http://nepeta.mozai.com/Ruby_Quest/


----------



## DiabloStorm (Mar 21, 2013)

I prefer Wario.


----------



## Alexrose (Mar 21, 2013)

I legitimately don't enjoy SMB. Joking aside.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 21, 2013)

soulx said:


> Every single game has some form of invisible walls, think about it.
> 
> Are you going to quit videogames now with the sudden realization that all games are shit?


Not sure if realizes the thread is a joke...

...or got trolololled.


----------



## tatripp (Mar 21, 2013)

How can mario's jumping be awesome but still feel tacked on at the last minute?

The only thing I hate about the game is that you cover less distance when you jump and the screen moves than you would when the screen is stationary.


----------



## tatripp (Mar 21, 2013)

DS1 said:


> Item management in the third one was too complicated, they should have kept it streamlined like in the first one. Rumor has it the second one isn't in canon, but whatever





Spoiler



The second game was all a dream


----------



## NightsOwl (Mar 21, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> In all seriousness though, Super Mario Bros. is pretty shit. It's just a nostalgia factor that keeps it good.


----------



## raulpica (Mar 21, 2013)

I hate to be that mod... but... thread moved to EoF.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 21, 2013)

raulpica said:


> I hate to be that mod... but... thread moved to EoF.


I am disappoint. 

_(Not really...  )_


----------



## Rydian (Mar 21, 2013)

It got non-serious during page 3 anyways, important points were discussed already.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 21, 2013)

Super Mario Bros. is the shit. Super Mario Bros. 2 is shit. Super Mario Bros. 3 is the shit.

I HAVE SPOKEN!


----------



## NightsOwl (Mar 21, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Super Mario Bros. is the shit. Super Mario Bros. 2 is shit. Super Mario Bros. 3 is the shit.
> 
> I HAVE SPOKEN!


You have spoken wisely. But... what do you think of Jap 2?


----------



## Gahars (Mar 21, 2013)

NightsOwl said:


> You have spoken wisely. But... what do you think of Jap 2?


 
The Lost Levels?

CIA instrument of torture.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 21, 2013)

Mario went seriously down hill. Sonic is a much better franchise.

I mean, Super Mario Galaxy? What a joke. Sonic Unleashed is where it's at!


----------



## NightsOwl (Mar 21, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Mario went seriously down hill. Sonic is a much better franchise.
> 
> I mean, Super Mario Galaxy? What a joke. Sonic Unleashed is where it's at!


They obviously released Galaxy to combat the masterpiece that is Sonic 06.

So Sega released Unleashed. And Nintendo released the failturd that is Galaxy 2 to try to win back it's audience. 

I mean. Pff. Who likes _Mario?_


----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2013)

NightsOwl said:


> I mean. Pff. Who likes _Mario?_


Princess Peach. By definition.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 21, 2013)

Veho said:


> Princess Peach. By definition.


I wouldn't be so sure about that.

Nobody gets _"unwillingly"_ kidnapped so many times - I sense foul play.


----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Nobody gets _"unwillingly"_ kidnapped so many times - I sense foul play.


Doesn't mean she doesn't like Mario, it just means she likes her some bad boy on the side every once in a while.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 21, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I wouldn't be so sure about that.
> 
> Nobody gets _"unwillingly"_ kidnapped so many times - I sense foul play.


 
Well, Bowser Jr. claims she's his mother, so...


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 21, 2013)

Veho said:


> Doesn't mean she doesn't like Mario, it just means she likes her some bad boy on the side every once in a while.


I guess Mario isn't as great a plumber as he claims to be if Peach needs someone else to unclog her pipes.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 21, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I guess Mario isn't as great a plumber as he claims to be if Peach needs someone else to unclog hers.


----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I guess Mario isn't as great a plumber as he claims to be if Peach needs someone else to unclog hers.


Pft, everyone knows you need two, one to flush your drain, and one to snake your pipe, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 21, 2013)

Veho said:


> Pft, everyone knows you need two, one to flush your drain, and one to snake your pipe, if you know what I mean.


 
Risky click of the day goes to Veho!


----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2013)

Dare you click?


----------



## Gahars (Mar 21, 2013)

Veho said:


> Dare you click?


 
I dared. Fortune favors the brave.


----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I dared. Fortune favors the brave.


That, and I'm too much of a pussy to post anything too filthy.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 21, 2013)

Veho said:


> That, and I'm too much of a pussy to post anything too filthy.


Your avatar, if I squint, looks like a well-endowed man jerkin' it.


----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Your avatar, if I squint, looks like a well-endowed man jerkin' it.


And that says more about you than it does about me.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 21, 2013)

Veho said:


> And that says more about you than it does about me.


Well he looks angry when doing it, too.


----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Well he looks angry when doing it, too.


Nonsense.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 21, 2013)

Veho said:


> Nonsense.


Those eyebrows curve more than a used coat hanger.


----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Those eyebrows curve more than a used coat hanger.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm scared to click the like button.


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 25, 2013)

super mario bros 2 is the only mario game i have not played before 1 and 3. true story.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 25, 2013)

What do you expect? It was 1989.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Mar 26, 2013)

Rydian said:


> It is, it's complete shit.
> 
> Mario's jumping is amazing, I'll give it that, but other than that, the game is a colossal fucking mess.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, fuck that garbage, what a bad game compared to Halo 4.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 26, 2013)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> Halo 4.


 
The best of the Halos.

My favorite part was where it refused to run on my Xbox. It can weed out scrubs before they even start playing! 10/10 game design


----------



## Rydian (Mar 26, 2013)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> Yeah, fuck that garbage, what a bad game compared to Halo 4.


Hey man, Halo 4 has like, laser rifles and shit.

Did Mario ever use a laser rifle?

I don't think so.

Laser rifle > no laser rifle.

I mean seriously, which side would you rather be on in a fight?

The side with the laser rifle.

Fucking duh.


----------

